# Just rebuilt my engine...



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

If the compression numbers hold up, and it runs right for 2-3 months without smoking or other issues, I'm planning on installing a direct port nitrous setup.

My Nissan Guru buddy informed me that the SR20 DE engines are strong enough to hold up to a well tuned 100 shot if tuned a little rich to keep it safe. I'd LOVE to be able to do this... 

Has anyone actually played with copious amounts of NOS on the SR20 engines? How'd it act? Any problems?

We have all the pill sizes, and I happen to have 4 nozzles, some lines I can bend, and plenty of time on my hands...


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

We've run the JWT 100 shot on a couple of cars with no problems at all. The only one that got hurt was because of operator error


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*at the Tampa nissan meet...*

there was a red B14 with a 100 shot off of stock internals. he i did a full rebuild and then ran the JWT and the 100 shot. he said it was super safe. i have heard nothing but good things about the JWT set up. but its pricey!


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

how well would a stock sr20de engine hold up on juss a 55 shot????


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

nss200sx said:


> *how well would a stock sr20de engine hold up on juss a 55 shot???? *


 55 shot on a sr20 would be super safe. I like the JWT setup myself Of course providing the motor is in good shape to start with.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

its in good shape...got like 86k on it but it still pulls juss as strong as ever....so i should be in good shape wit that???


casey


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

A 50 shot on std motor in reasonable condition should be fine.
There is no point in going to direct port if your going to be running any less that 250hp as a single fogger nozzle can support 250hp, not to mention the added expense of more nozzles and distribution blocks etc.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok sounds good guys.....i finally got all of the kit....i am waiting til i or my cai b 4 i install it though....after nopi ima call up jwt and see what they say about the whole thing with they way i want it set up....


----------

